# FEMA glossary - contributions wanted



## cuchuflete

Femaral: _adj_. having clogged arteries, especially those through which refugees and relief supplies should pass.

Efemaral: _adj_.  appearing competent briefly, especially in advance of an emergency; fugaciously able


----------



## GenJen54

How about just another acronym:  Federal Equine Management Association


----------



## cuchuflete

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> How about *just another acronym*:  Federal Equine Management Association


Inspiring GenJen.

FEMA: Just another acronym, not even a word. _Antonym:_ functioning organization.


----------



## Agnès E.

Femanine: _noun_ Med.: hormone enabling the brain to adjust to any case of emergency and quickly provide consistent solutions.


----------



## cuchuflete

Agnès,

That must be BE.  In AE it's similar:



> Femanine: noun Med.: hormon*e* enabling the brain to adjust to any case of emergency and quickly provide *in*consistent announcements in lieue of solutions.


----------



## Agnès E.

Efemarid: _noun_ An insect unable to move and act until one week after a hurricane.


----------



## cuchuflete

Femma fatale: _noun_  woman drowned while waiting for evacuation


----------



## Agnès E.

Feman: _noun_ underwater strange creature without a brain. Scientist still wonder how it can live and consume so much energy.

Affematively: _adv_ disjointedly, disconnectedly. _Syn_ unefficient, much ado about nothing.


----------



## cuchuflete

Infemary: _noun_, _med. _Resting place where burrocrats are sent to recover from inefficient exertions


----------



## panjandrum

*fem'atic* (noun):  Someone with 100% confidence and 0% competence.

*infemay* (noun):  Evil fame or reputation; scandalous repute; public reproach, shame, or disgrace.

*anafema* (noun):  Anything accursed, or consigned to damnation.

Acknowledgement: OED.


----------



## cuchuflete

Infematory _adj_,  *1.*in the style of comments by mayors designed to provoke federal agencies into further inaction.  *2.* condition of burning warehouses in areas benefiting from government 'help'.


----------



## cuchuflete

I apologize for going off-topic, but...

Brown-out: restoration of current, associated with total loss of power during an emergency.


----------



## panjandrum

*infemanation* (noun): a comprehensive, bureaucratic f@#Kup


----------



## cuchuflete

Femaldehyde: _noun_: Liquid pumped into cranial cavity of bureaucrats, to stiffen their resolve to do less with more.  Can be applied by direct injection in case of an emergency press conference.


----------



## panjandrum

*artificial infemanation* (noun): an infemanation (_qv_) in which the person who is the progenitor of the f@#Kup arranges for someone else to take responsibility for it.


----------



## Agnès E.

Femaless: _adj._ Efficient, quickly ready to act with no hesitation.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fenomanal: _adj.:_ appearing at a disaster site days after the event; "The fenomanal appearance of relief teams followed days of press conferences."


----------



## Everness

*F* amosos
*E* n
*M* artirizar
*A * lmas corpóreas


----------



## Agnès E.

Femaholic: _adj._ frantically and compulsively looking for people to save without finding any. _Anton.:_ capable, well-organized


----------



## Swettenham

*Femar*: verbo perfectamente intransitivo _vulgar_ To react. (used ironically)


----------



## Everness

*To brown.* V. tr.  To embellish. Example: John browned his resume in order to get a job for which he wasn't qualified.


----------



## pajarita

*fematoma * _n_. a deep, painful discoloration of the reputation caused by localized swelling of the curriculum vitae and the rupture of public confidence


----------



## pajarita

*fematite * _n_. A mineral whose constituent elements are slow to react and which weathers to a tarnished aspect when exposed, as during conditions of deluge.


----------



## Alundra

¿Puedo probar??? jejeje...

CAFEMATICO: Persona que profesa las matemáticas ó tiene en ellas especiales conocimientos adquiridos a base de tomar café a espuertas.

Alundra.


----------



## Swettenham

*Femarai*: _n._ A samurai who dips the blade of his sword in superglue before sheathing it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Puffematic: _n_. Hot air generating device, used to inflate estimates of on-time deliveries of supplies to flood victims.


----------



## Swettenham

*Femander in Chief*: _n._ The "misunderestimated" man who, when not on vacation, takes responsibility for the indentation in the First Mattress.


----------



## pajarita

*eufemaism *_n_.  The act or an example of substituting a tardy, bumbling, ineffectual leader for a swift, attentive, experienced one.


----------



## pajarita

*femasaur * _n_. A now-extinct branch of the Pangean Federal Government, charged with the protection of Mesozoic terrestrial reptiles in times of emergency.

Not to be confused with its homophone: 

*fema-sore * _n_. A skin lesion caused by prolonged contact with refuse-laden waters.


----------



## Swettenham

Swettenham said:
			
		

> *Femarai*: _n._ A samurai who dips the blade of his sword in superglue before sheathing it.


*The Feven Femarai*: A classic film by Akira Bureausawa about a band of femarai entrusted with saving a village from impending disaster. I won't spoil the ending...


----------



## dominoz

Parafemalol: happy drug for females suffering from dubious sex-drive-reducing headache symptoms...


----------



## cuchuflete

*infemadelity* _n_. _(1)_ Disloyalty displayed by a chief executive to an underling he had recently praised; _(2)_ statements contrary to fact made by chief executive, and later contradicted by the same person. "We are doing a great job....sorry for our inadequate response."


----------

